# Best ph meter



## LCW (May 28, 2012)

I'm about to purchase a ph meter I've read about the Hanna PHEP but don't have a clue.I just have a small home winemaking hobby.any help would be greatly appreciated.LCW


----------



## Deezil (May 28, 2012)

Vinmetrica SC-300 

I dont own a ph meter yet either, but thats what im going for

So2, ph & TA


----------



## Wade E (May 28, 2012)

Ive had good luck with my Hanna PHEP but others have not and moved onto the Milwaukee models. Dan and others should be on here soon. Like I said Ive had mine for a few years no problem but many have had problems so I dont want to say they are good and steer you onto something where I may be lucky.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 28, 2012)

As Wade said I like the Milwaukee MW102. It's a lot easier to read and gives faster readings. I think it is also easier to calibrate. Several of us on here have got this one now and no complaints. With the phep meter I hear about 50/50 on liking it or not. 
Those that do just don't know better  Just kidding.

The price point is very close to each other. I got mine at Cynmar.com


----------



## BobF (May 28, 2012)

Another plus on the mw102 here.


----------



## ibglowin (May 28, 2012)

If/when my Hanna Phep 5 dies I will more than likely get a MW102.


----------



## LCW (May 29, 2012)

Thanks I really appreciate the info.LCW


----------



## LCW (May 29, 2012)

I noticed they offer a stainless steel temp probe with that unit is that needed.LCW


----------



## BobF (May 29, 2012)

The MW102 comes with a temp probe - it's an auto temp compensating model. I also use mine with just the temp probe ...


----------



## joea132 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just bought the MW101 yesterday and so far I'm happy with it. Easy to use and it's nice to have the element removable to clean. I had a Hanna checker before. Didn't think it was worth the extra cash for the automatic temperature compensation.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't really have any luck with the Hanna, I only had it 6 months and it stopped calibrating. I couldn't even remember which website I bought it from, so instead of spending the money for new probes, I just bought the MW102. I found its easier to calibrate, easy to use so far!


----------



## LCW (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe,where did you purchase yours?Thanks Lewis


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm not Joe but a couple of us got them at cynmar.com.


----------



## joea132 (Jun 2, 2012)

LCW said:


> Joe,where did you purchase yours?Thanks Lewis




I bought mine at M and M Wine Grape Company in Hartford, CT. I consider that my LHBS. Went for $85.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jun 3, 2012)

The MW102 looks like a good bet under 100 dollars. The Valley Vintner has the replacement probe reasonably priced. Some units I have owned the price of a probe was more than one of these new units. Makes no sense to me. When buying a PH meter look at the replacement cost of the probe and take that into account. The better refillable replacement Probe is here http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/...=TVV&Product_Code=TE-25-4202&Category_Code=TE


----------



## joea132 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can testify on that too. My checker cost somewhere around 40 and the replacement electrode was about 35 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvina i also agree with you. If you look at the Hanna bench top ph meter that costs around $500 the Replacement probe is around $189 and need replaced every couple of years. Valley Vinter use to have a few generic one that I was also looking at before I bought the Milwaukee. When the time come to replace my probe I will probably go with the refillable one you referenced to.


----------



## LCW (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks all great info LCW


----------

